# problema emerge apache2

## blackout314

```
Making all in support

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/support'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/support'

/usr/share/apr-0/build/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -pthread  -O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer  -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAP_HAVE_DESIGNATED_INITIALIZER   -I/usr/include/apr-0 -I/usr/include/db4 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/os/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server/mpm/prefork -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/http -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/filters -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/proxy -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/generators -I/usr/include/openssl -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/dav/main -prefer-non-pic -static -c htpasswd.c && touch htpasswd.lo

/usr/share/apr-0/build/libtool --silent --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -pthread  -O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer  -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAP_HAVE_DESIGNATED_INITIALIZER   -I/usr/include/apr-0 -I/usr/include/db4 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/os/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server/mpm/prefork -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/http -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/filters -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/proxy -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/generators -I/usr/include/openssl -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/dav/main -export-dynamic -L/usr/lib   -o htpasswd  htpasswd.lo   -lz -lssl -lcrypto -ldl /var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/srclib/pcre/libpcre.la /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.la -lgdbm -ldb -lexpat /usr/lib/libapr-0.la -lrt -lm -lcrypt -lnsl -lpthread -ldl

/usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so: undefined reference to `db_create_4001'

/usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so: undefined reference to `db_strerror_4001'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [htpasswd] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/support'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/support'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3437:   Called src_compile

  apache-2.0.58-r2.ebuild, line 181:   Called die

!!! problem compiling apache2

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## blackout314

http://blackout.altervista.org/etc/build.log

e che cavolo eh!

----------

## blackout314

emerge -dp world

```
Depstring: sys-devel/autoconf:2.5

Priority: soft

Candidates: ['sys-devel/autoconf:2.5']

   ebuild: sys-devel/autoconf-2.61

Exiting... None

. ..... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 [2.86]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1 [4.1.4] USE="-doc% -nocxx%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.14 [1.3.12-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.43 [2.01] USE="nls%*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2 [0.3.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.0-r12] USE="-afs% -vanilla%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 [5.8.7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 [2.6.8.1-r2] USE="-gcc64%"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-oodict-20060706

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2 [2.1.9-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libksba-0.9.15

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libassuan-0.6.10

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.17  USE="-ldap"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 [2.6.1] USE="X%*"

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.15 [1.11]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1  USE="jpeg zlib -cjk"

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.7 [1.0.2]

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/qt-4.2.2  USE="cups gif jpeg mysql opengl png zlib -accessibility -dbus -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -qt3support -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/fox-1.4.34-r1  USE="cups jpeg opengl png truetype zlib -bzip2 -debug -doc -profile -threads -tiff"

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11 [1.2.8-r1] USE="esd*"

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.0 [0.31.2]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.8.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r4  USE="ipv6 -extensions -imq -l7filter -static"

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4 [1.16.7-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3 [3.2-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 [2.5.1-r6] USE="pcre*"

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc1 [1.0.8] USE="nls%*"

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-1.5.0.10 [1.5.0.5] LINGUAS="it%* -bg% -ca% -cs% -da% -de% -el% -en_GB% -es% -es_AR% -es_ES% -eu% -fi% -fr% -ga% -ga_IE% -gu_IN% -he% -hu% -ja% -ko% -lt% -mk% -nb% -nb_NO% -nl% -pa_IN% -pl% -pt_BR% -ru% -sk% -sl% -sv% -sv_SE% -tr% -zh_CN%"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9 [2.10.6]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12 [1.2.10-r11] LINGUAS="it%* -az% -ca% -cs% -da% -de% -el% -es% -et% -eu% -fi% -fr% -ga% -gl% -hr% -hu% -ja% -ko% -lt% -nl% -nn% -no% -pl% -pt% -pt_BR% -ro% -ru% -sk% -sl% -sr% -sv% -tr% -uk% -vi%"

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/gaim-otr-3.0.0-r2 [3.0.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 [4.7-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.3-r2 [2.1.11-r3]

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/gftp-2.0.18-r4 [2.0.18-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.3 [1.3.4] USE="spell* -minimal% -unicode%"

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.7-r1 [2.6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81 [3.80-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1 [2.0.13-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.11-r1 [1.6.8]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2 [1.9-r2]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5  USE="-build -symlink"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/tor-0.1.1.23 [0.1.1.20]

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/xchat-2.8.0 [2.4.5] USE="spell%* -dbus% -debug% -tcl%"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1 [3.9_p1-r1] USE="X%* -hpn% -libedit%"

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33 [1.2] USE="-usb%"

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r14] USE="samba*"

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.11 [1.3.5-r5]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/mpg123-0.59s-r11 [0.59s-r9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.19-r1 [3.6.19]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2  USE="-debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig -static"

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/lilo-22.7.3-r1 [22.6.1] USE="-minimal% -pxeserial%"

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/lame-3.97 [3.96.1] USE="-mp3rtp%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3 [3.1.3-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.16.1 [1.14]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/seahorse-0.8.1 [0.7.8]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.9 [2.12.7]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.20 [3.83]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/figlet-222 [221-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/glade-2.12.1 [2.6.8] USE="-accessibility%"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/umbrello-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/adesklets-0.6.1-r1 [0.6.1] USE="-fontconfig%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 [1.12-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.11 [1.4.9-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r5] USE="nls%*"

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.31 [2.0.30]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xosd-2.2.10-r1 [2.2.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4 [5.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.19 [4.12]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4 [1.0.2-r5]

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.24 [3.0.14a-r2] USE="-async% -automount% -caps% -examples% -fam% -swat% -syslog%" LINGUAS="-ja% -pl%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.9.6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.6 [3.1.6] USE="-bash-completion% (-ibm) (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/ftp-0.17-r6 [0.17-r3] USE="ipv6%*"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20060512 [021109-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1 [4.0.5-r3] USE="cracklib%* -nousuid%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] USE="X* -cjk%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/twisted-2.4.0 [2.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/gkrellm-2.2.10 [2.2.5] USE="-gnutls% -lm_sensors%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1 [2.8.7]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.3.5-r3 [2.3.4-r1] USE="gdbm* -nocxx% -tk%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 [20040214]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6 [1.2.4] USE="-debug%"

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/privoxy-3.0.6 [3.0.3-r5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.4 [1.10.2-r1] USE="-ldap*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 [1.60-r9]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sudo-1.6.8_p12-r1 [1.6.8_p9-r2]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/traceroute-1.4_p12-r5 [1.4_p12-r2] USE="-static%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.3 [21.5] USE="X%* ipv6%*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.2 [1.875d]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.53-r1 [1.2.0.18] USE="-cjk%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3 [5.4-r5] USE="-minimal% -trace%"

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xbindkeys-1.7.3 [1.7.2] USE="-tk%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.9 [5.7-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1 [4.3.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.7 [1.4.6]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.14.10 [1.14.9]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.43 [0.42.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-222 [218]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.2 [2.0.0.1] LINGUAS="-af% -be%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.10 [1.5.0.08]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/lwp-2.1 [2.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.7-r3]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.4

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/init-0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p16

[ebuild  NS   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21  USE="X nls -gpg2-experimental -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.39  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070129 [0.4.9_p20060530]

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-it-2.34

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 [4.1-r8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 [3.3.5-r1] USE="fortran* gtk* (-altivec) -doc% -ip32r10k% -nopie% -nossp% -test% -vanilla%"

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.1.0 [2.0.1] USE="kde%* -java*" LINGUAS="it%* -af% -as_IN% -be_BY% -bg% -bs% -ca% -cs% -cy% -da% -de% -el% -en% -en_GB% -en_ZA% -es% -et% -fa% -fi% -fr% -gu_IN% -he% -hi_IN% -hr% -hu% -ja% -km% -ko% -lt% -mk% -ml_IN% -mr_IN% -nb% -nl% -nn% -nr% -ns% -or_IN% -pa_IN% -pl% -pt_BR% -ru% -rw% -sh_YU% -sk% -sl% -sr_CS% -st% -sv% -sw_TZ% -ta_IN% -te_IN% -tg% -th% -ti_ER% -tn% -tr% -ts% -ur_IN% -ve% -vi% -xh% -zh_CN% -zh_TW% -zu%"

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.0.10 [1.0.6-r6] USE="-kerberos% -nonfsv4%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/wxpython-2.6.3.3 [2.6.1.0]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.0.2  USE="-vhosts"

[ebuild     U ] app-text/xpdf-3.01-r8 [3.00-r10] LINGUAS="-ar% -el% -he% -ja% -ko% -la% -ru% -th% -tr% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%"

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7 [0.4.8] USE="qt3%* qt4%* -dbus% -gnutls%"

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xfe-0.88 [0.72]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.8.25 [5.6.31]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/knock-0.5 [0.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5 [2.12i-r1] USE="crypt* -old-crypt%"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 [2.60]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.11.13-r1]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.36 [2.33]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07 [3.05]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3  USE="fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.2-r1 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-7.0.174 [6.3.068]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2 [1.0.1-r4] USE="gtk%* truetype%* -debug% -dts% -imagemagick% -mmap% -modplug% -musepack% -pulseaudio% -wavpack% -xcb%"

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.01]

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.35-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.0-r2] USE="-no-old-linux%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805 [5.803-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5 [2.3.5-r2] USE="nptl*"

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gpa-0.7.3 [0.7.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-7.0.174 [6.3.068] USE="-vim-pager%"

[ebuild     U ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716 [0.99.3] USE="ncurses%* readline%* -curl% -debug% -libcaca% -vdr% -xinerama%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-104-r12 [045]

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1)

```

etc-update non matcha ovviamente

http://blackout.altervista.org/etc/emerge.tanto

----------

## blackout314

sto cominciando ad emergiare i pacchetti segnati HARD

sinceramente compilare 700mb di roba -_-

----------

## Scen

Mi sembra tu stia facendo un bel pò di casino  :Shocked: 

Apache lo stai aggiornando o la prima installazione?

forse hai sbagliato a dare il comando di aggiornamento di world, il parametro è -D (maiuscolo), -d (minuscolo) serve per eseguire emerge in modalità di debug

da quant'è che non aggiorni ll sistema?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ti consiglio di effettuare un aggiornamento graduale: elimina i pacchetti bloccanti, aggiorna prima system e poi world.

----------

## lavish

Concordo con Scen come un primo approccio al problema.

Oltre a questo, sei pregato di non fare un bump del thread se non prima di 24h: invece di fare nuovi post in coda, edita il messaggio inserito, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

